# WAGO smartDesigner



## dast (20 Mai 2016)

*WAGO smartDesigner Fehlermeldung & Realität*

Hier mal eine Frage an den WAGO Support zum Thema WAGO smartDesigner:

Ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit dem WAGO smartDesigner herum und musste etwas feststellen.

In meinem Projekt habe ich eine WAGO 750-642 Klemme, gefolgt von einer WAGO 750-652.
_Der smartDesigner meldet dann beim Check einen Fehler 1024 (The voltage supply changed. Please insert a power supply module)._

Das  interessante ist nun, dass ich genau diese Konstellation (also 750-642  gefolgt von 750-652) bereits in einem Projekt in Praxis in Verwendung  habe!
Die WAGO 750-652 wird dabei als DMX-Steuerung eingesetzt.
Funktioniert alles wunderbar!

Die beiden Klemmen passen auch zusammen.  Warum hier also die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## MSB (20 Mai 2016)

Also auch wenn es funktionieren möge,
da hat auf jeden Fall wer nicht ganz State of the Art gebastelt ... sprich die Linksseitigen Powerkontakte der 750-652 abgezwickt/abgeschliffen.

D.H. In diesem Fall dürfte die Meldung vom SmartDesigner sehr sicher nichts anderes als richtig sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dast (20 Mai 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Also auch wenn es funktionieren möge,
> da hat auf jeden Fall wer nicht ganz State of the Art gebastelt ... sprich die Linksseitigen Powerkontakte der 750-652 abgezwickt/abgeschliffen.



Hab ich mir zuerst auch gedacht. Aber NEIN, die Powerkontakte der 750-652 sind noch dran und an der 750-642 sind auch die entsprechenden Ausnehmungen.
Die passen also wirklich zusammen!

Auf dem folgenden Bild sind sogar die Ausnehmungen an der 750-642 für die Power Kontakte zu sehen!


----------



## MSB (20 Mai 2016)

dast schrieb:


> Hab ich mir zuerst auch gedacht. Aber NEIN, die Powerkontakte der 750-652 sind noch dran und an der 750-642 sind auch die entsprechenden Ausnehmungen.
> Die passen also wirklich zusammen!


Selbst wenn, die 0V die die -652 laut Schaltbild benutzt, werden auf jeden Fall nicht weitergeleitet.

Die bessere Frage an Wago wäre nun also, warum die -642 mit einem "falschen" Gehäuse rechtsseitig produziert wird.


----------



## dast (20 Mai 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, die 0V die die -652 laut Schaltbild benutzt, werden auf jeden Fall nicht weitergeleitet.
> 
> Die bessere Frage an Wago wäre nun also, warum die -642 mit einem "falschen" Gehäuse rechtsseitig produziert wird.



Witzig ist auch, das ganze läuft schon seit über einem Jahr perfekt!
Laut Schaltbild würde die 0V (Masse) der 750-652 ja in der Kostellation in der "Luft hängen" ...


----------



## wat84 (20 Mai 2016)

An Eingang 7 der 750-652 geht doch ein Kabel für Masse, nicht?


----------



## KLM (20 Mai 2016)

Das Gehäuse der 642 hat auf der Oberseite keine Einführung für Leistungskontakte, aber die seitlichen Schlitze sind im Gehäuse, auch wenn diese elektisch nicht kontaktiert sind. D.h. man kann eine Klemme mit Leistungskontakten von unten Einschieben. Damit passt es mechanisch zusammen und die elektrische Versorung kann ja auch von einer Klemme weiter rechts erfolgen, bzw. die Masse, wie wat84 richtig festgestellt hat, ja auch über die 652 selbst eingespeist sein.
Eine Fehlermeldung im smartDESIGNER ist daher richtig.
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Warum nicht einfach die 642 ans Ende des Knoten setzen? Dann wird das Potential auf den Leistungskontakten nicht unterbrochen.


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (20 Mai 2016)

Hallo dast,

der WAGO smartDesigner meldet diesen "Fehler", weil die 750-642 keine Leistungskontakte hat. Bei der 750-652 sind sie vorhanden, werden aber von ihr selbst nicht benötigt, sondern lediglich durchkontaktiert (Der Masseanschluß ist nur intern verbunden, nicht mit den Lesitungkontakten). Der WAGO smartDesigner erkennt nur den Unterschied und "fordert" deshalb eine Einspeiseklemme (z.B. 750-602).

Leider werden die Schlitze für die Leistungkontakte bei der 750-642 in der Doku und im Datenblatt nicht dargestellt. Tatsächlich sind sie aber vorhanden, wie auch in der Doku auf der ersten Seite zu sehen.

So wie ich das auf den Bildern erkennen kann, wird der "Fehler" wohl verschwinden, wenn die Plätze der beiden Klemmen (750-642, -652) getauscht werden.
Grundsätzlich ist aber gegen Deinen Aufbau nichts einzuwenden.


----------

